# Whos stronger Dale Earnhardt or Chuck Norris



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

OK I know to many die hard NASCAR fans this may be blasphomous but my brother and I were arguing about this. He has this book that has all these facts in it about chuck but personally I think Dale could have topped him, what say the folks here at hobby talk.
I think I'll start my own fact
Dale Earnhardt can beat a game of connect four in two moves beat that Chuck..


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> OK I know to many die hard NASCAR fans this may be blasphomous but my brother and I were arguing about this. He has this book that has all these facts in it about chuck but personally I think Dale could have topped him, what say the folks here at hobby talk.
> I think I'll start my own fact
> Dale Earnhardt can beat a game of connect four in two moves beat that Chuck..


simple logic....
does Chuck Norris have a slot car from any of his shows or movies???? :freak:

Bubba 123 (Vulcan...) :wave:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Dale Earnhardt is so strong he finishes a race before it starts beat that chuck.......


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Like I have been saying for decades......ANYBODY BUT EARNHARDT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Chuck as a kid


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Earnhardt was Ironhead. Chuck Norris is an actor. You figure it out.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Norris is an actor?
could have fooled me!
some one got took!


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Hahahah


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have nothing but respect for the both of them. They both helped inspire and influence a lot of people. 

1. Chuck Norris was in Delta Force with Lee Marvin. It took me FOREVER to find that on dvd but I got it. The guy has a dirt bike that shoots missles at terrorists. I can't stress how cool blowing up terrorists is...you know how much cooler it got on a frickin' dirt bike!?!

2. I started following NASCAR hardcore when Gordon came out of the woodwork. It was like I HAD to hate Dale because I rooted for Jeff...slowly but surely it felt very unnatural to root against this guy. It was clear he was the Jordan, Gretzky and Montana of his sport......and the car was black  I think after his passing my interest in NASCAR really went down the drain. I still respect it but I don't think we'll ever see anyone that was more than a driver, he was a "character". That was the closest thing you'll see to a super hero on a race track.

At the end of the day, when I was doing Hare Scrambles on my dirtbike I had to pick a number. My number was 334......3 for Dale and 34 for Walter Payton. 2 fallen champions.

Dale wins.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pehaps I am a tad older. when Dale came up form the Busch league to Winston cup, I like him instantly. hell here is a guy who drives like I do and gets paid for it. rookie of the year and champion the next year. no one has done THAT. and tied the KING for 7 championships with far fewer races. keep in mind, a lot of the races the KING won were on local dirt tracks on Wednesday nights that were recognized for points races which haven't been on the point series in decades. easy to beat the local who has to work days to feed the family and races nights to feed his habit when you have a national sponsor like STP! 200 wins ain't gonna be easy to match, but remember the last win was with an illegal engine and NASCAR didn't take it from him.
just the facts Maam


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Those are some pretty serious facts! I'm more of a casual NASCAR fan now...I honestly think I would have paid much more attention to it if Jr would have stepped up and been 1/2 the competitor his old man was.

I'm pretty sure we can stop holding our breathe for that now.


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Who is better?Now that is just a dumb question. But here is the answer .Chuck was in the movies they made a movies about Dale. Just my opinion, but you decide.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Chucks still alive cuz when the grim reaper came for him, he kicked his ass and sent him back to hell.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, and I found these while scrolling through one of the groups I belong to on Facebook...







From what I read, it's been scrapped already.  It would make for an interesting bus conversion though...


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Who is Chuck Norris???


Nothing more 'Intimidating' than having this in your rear view mirror........










Regardless how "tough" any man is Sam Colt made them all equal however I will never have the ability to drive a stock car like #3.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Chuck Norris is so tuff, he never has to cut his grass. He justs stands on the sidewalk and dares it to grow! 
Chuck Norris is so tuff, Superman has a pair of Chuck Norris pajamas!
Chuck Norris is what Willis was talkin' bout!
That's what I'm talkin' bout...


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Chuck Norris went to the Virgin Islands and now they are just called the islands.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Bwah hahahahahahahaha island oh that's a good one.

By the way dales so intimidating that chuck had to ask permission before he could do that.


----------

